# LIMIT 1 von MySQL



## spirits (31. Juli 2005)

Hi @ll
kann mir einer sagen was LIMIT 1 oder andere sind. Wofür kann man sie nutzen und wofür braucht man sie


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. Juli 2005)

LIMIT 1 beschränkt das Ergebnis der Abfrage auf die erste Zeile. Das und vieles mehr steht aber auch im MySQL-Referenzhandbuch.


----------

